# apprenticeship interview attire?



## raymondreynoso

So I have received my letter saying I passed my test and that I will be contacted again to let me know when my interview date is , I want to be ready but I'm not sure what exactly to wear or what the proper attire would be , if anyone could help me out I would be greatly appreciated , thank you


----------



## chewy

Jebus! Can somebody make a sticky of what people should wear to interviews! :laughing:


----------



## T.Jack

Here's a site I found while researching the same thing:

"Attire. Nice pants and a button down shirt are appropriate. Avoid cologne and perfume, as well as excessive jewelry. Practice good hygiene and be well groomed."

http://www.nietc.org/preparing-for-interview.html


----------



## Mshea

I would recoment you show up as if you were ready to work except the jeans should be clean and free of holes and the shirt you wear should have a collar and be free of stains and holes. Work boots are appropriate for a trades interview. Of course clean enough to walk on the carpet.
Clean shaven, combed hair, no visible tattoos if it can be avoided so a long sleeve shirt may be a better choice than a short sleeved one.

Bring you manners and use them. Look like you can do the work you are applying for and represent the company in a positive light because you will be their front man on many jobs.

I went once to an interview for the telephone comapny wearing a tie and while I did not get the job I did speak later to the interviewer and my attire gave them the impression I was too dirt averse. IE I looked like I wanted an office job and not a trades job.


----------



## MDShunk

Business casual. Collared shirt, at least. New-ish jeans or khaki's. Dressy-ish shoes (no sneakers or work boots). Don't use cologne, because tastes vary. A wristwatch and wedding ring are all the jewelry you dare try. Take all the metal out of your face, if you have any, and for Pete's sake, wear a belt. Shave or groom your beard. Think about getting the haircut touched up, if you need one.


----------



## raymondreynoso

Thank you everyone , so far Im stuck between a FR work shirt, nice jeans and work boots, or a button Down shirt , khakis and some dress shoes , both tucked In and with a belt if course 

Another question, is it a good idea to take my resume or any other papers like a regular interview?


----------



## icefalkon

raymondreynoso said:


> Thank you everyone , so far Im stuck between a FR work shirt, nice jeans and work boots, or a button Down shirt , khakis and some dress shoes , both tucked In and with a belt if course
> 
> Another question, is it a good idea to take my resume or any other papers like a regular interview?


Ok...

Button down shirt, khakis, dress shoes. You made it this far, you don't need your resume. They need to know that you will be an asset to the trade. That you are worth the time and money they will invest in you. 

The way I say it normally is this...you are interviewing for a career that has the potential to make you six figures eventually. There are attorneys that don't make that money! Dress accordingly for this interview, it's the most important one of your life. 

Just about everyone here loves what they do. Some of us more than others. What I want to see when I interview candidates is cleanliness, intelligence, honesty, humility, an eagerness to learn, and an eagerness to become involved. We as a whole need more young blood with those traits in our ranks.

Good Luck!

Steve from NYC


----------



## raymondreynoso

Thank you guys again for your help I received my letter the other day and I have an interview the 30 th of this month , I've bought all my clothes and I feel ready wish me luck ! !


----------



## icefalkon

Good luck Raymond!


----------



## Rhiggins1981

SUIT! Dress to Impress!


----------



## winn

I interviewed last year at two locals in northern California. I wore a polo shirt (A casual cotton shirt with a collar and several buttons at the neck.) and khakis with dress shoes. Approximately half the guys wore suits. I felt they were overdressed because the interviewers were wearing business casual attire.

Are you trying to work in an office or are you trying to work in the field?

It is more important to be enthusiastic than to wear the nicest thing. 

Bring your resume- it couldn't hurt. Good Luck!


----------



## icefalkon

winn said:


> I interviewed last year at two locals in northern California. I wore a polo shirt (A casual cotton shirt with a collar and several buttons at the neck.) and khakis with dress shoes. Approximately half the guys wore suits. I felt they were overdressed because the interviewers were wearing business casual attire.
> 
> Are you trying to work in an office or are you trying to work in the field?
> 
> It is more important to be enthusiastic than to wear the nicest thing.
> 
> Bring your resume- it couldn't hurt. Good Luck!


I can tell you this without a doubt. That is the absolute wrong attitude to have when interviewing for ANYTHING.

Everyone is entitled to one thing in their life and that's their opinion. However, after being the guy interviewing prospective Apprentices for the last say...20 plus years...What "we" want to see is someone properly dressed. Pressed shirt, slacks, shined shoes. If you have a suit...WEAR IT, if you don't then dress appropriately. The interview to be accepted into the Apprenticeship is the most important one you will go on. This is a career that will net you as much as doctors and lawyers if you apply yourself, this interview opens doors with people at that table that very well might mean the difference between working and unemployment, and showing US at the table that you realize the importance OF that interview is critical to acceptance.

There is no...over-dressed at the Interview stage...unless the kid is wearing a tux...which..would be funny. LOL But no...making a judgement call based upon what your INTERVIEWERS are wearing is senseless. Some of us just come in from the field, others were in the office all day. It varies from Local to Local. Dressing appropriately can not be stressed enough. No one's Interview Letter said Business Casual did it? It is purposely left blank to see what the candidate will do. 

Take the advice or leave it, but know this...that is the ONE chance you get to impress upon those interviewers that YOU are WORTH the $80K + a year job that they are offering.

Good Luck.


----------



## Bbrayca

When I tested a month ago the interviewers thanked me for wearing a tie. I would recommend you doing the same.


----------



## begurk76

Dress like those conducting the interview, which will be dress pants, dress shirt with tie at minimum. Wear a suit, show them that you take it seriously before you tell them you take it seriously.


----------



## ibuzzard

Borrow one of B4T's Leisure Suits.If you suck up to him , he may loan you his Nehru Jacket.

Young whippersnappers, Google it.


----------



## erics37

MDShunk said:


> Business casual. Collared shirt, at least. New-ish jeans or khaki's. Dressy-ish shoes (no sneakers or work boots). Don't use cologne, because tastes vary. A wristwatch and wedding ring are all the jewelry you dare try. Take all the metal out of your face, if you have any, and for Pete's sake, wear a belt. Shave or groom your beard. Think about getting the haircut touched up, if you need one.


F**k that.

When I interviewed I had metal in my ears and one of my eyebrows and I had long hair and I wore it down. Plus a goatee and I probably hadn't shaved in a couple days. They hired me anyway. Probably desperate :laughing:


----------



## icefalkon

erics37 said:


> F**k that.
> 
> When I interviewed I had metal in my ears and one of my eyebrows and I had long hair and I wore it down. Plus a goatee and I probably hadn't shaved in a couple days. They hired me anyway. Probably desperate :laughing:


Look at it like this...you were the best of the bunch! I can guarantee you that a look like that wouldn't have worked in many organizations. You didn't even take the time to shave? LOL wow.

However, your experience is definitely not the norm. Appearance means quite a bit. You only have once chance at a first impression...and being that the guys at the table likely affect the rest of a persons construction career...it's important. But again, it goes by jurisdiction...here in NYC...we interview thousands to take in 500. So we are very very selective in who makes it through the interview process. The competition is enormous.


----------



## BBQ

erics37 said:


> F**k that.
> 
> When I interviewed I had metal in my ears and one of my eyebrows and I had long hair and I wore it down. Plus a goatee and I probably hadn't shaved in a couple days. They hired me anyway. Probably desperate :laughing:


I am sure all that was overlooked due to your entire lack of gag reflex. :brows::brows:


----------



## wildleg

raymondreynoso said:


> So I have received my letter saying I passed my test and that I will be contacted again to let me know when my interview date is , I want to be ready but I'm not sure what exactly to wear or what the proper attire would be , if anyone could help me out I would be greatly appreciated , thank you


just wear your cute pink dress.


----------



## Big John

As an apprentice I once showed up for an interview all decked out in dress shoes with a mirror polish, dress slacks, a silk shirt and tie. The people interviewing me didn't believe I understood what the job was for and kept asking me if I knew that I'd be working in the dirt and mud. 

I think it's possible to over-dress. Business casual with a tie.

-John


----------

